# How do you view Meta data in JPG?



## rasmasyean (Jul 8, 2008)

I found out that JPG's have Meta data in them sometimes like Author, Photographer, copyright, etc.

How do you view this?

Thanks.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

there a few meta data viewers available

I have some which run in IE and when you right click an image you can see the meta data

Exifer - altrrnatives also listed on the site

http://www.friedemann-schmidt.com/software/exifer/


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=view+jpeg+metadata


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

choose to view as DETAILS
In the line showing NAME/SIZE/TYPE etc set the curser next to NAME and rigfht click to see a long list of attribute columns displayed you can choose from including the author, date taken etc


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

This is the one i use.
Here is the download page.

http://www.photome.de/


----------

